# Electric Fence Box question



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

This box from lowes is a 10 acre box and I believe the guy said it was only 22 bucks lol. I have only seen them come in mileage category as far as how much it covers. Is this a legitimate box to cover my pasture that's 260x250x400x20 and split in the middle 100 ft? 

Shop 10 Acre AC-Operated Fi-Shock Light Duty Energizer at Lowes.com


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

An acre is 209 linear feet on 1 side.. and you have 930 linear feet including the divider fence (assuming its 100') so that's 4.4 linear acres for 1 strand of electric. If you do 2 electric fences as suggested in my other reply that would be 8.8 linear acres so the 10 acre box would probably work. if you choose to divide more in the future, go ahead and buy a bigger charger.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Buy the biggest you can afford as horse people are always looking at another area that would make good pasture, and you want the charger to have the capacity to handle it. I have a day pasture with a single strand of electric. I never leave them in there at night, it is supplemental grazing only.


----------

